# Whitewater River Stripers



## ptothehuc (Sep 12, 2011)

This was one of my best nights fishing in this river. This year hasn't been so eventful, granted I didn't go out as much either to the river. The largest is a hair under 25". All on Husky Jerk Minnows and a slow retrieve.











need new spots for striper in SW Ohio.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me know how that Skipjack taste...LOL

Nice job on the stripers..
Salmonid


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

that one in the middle looks nice. good filets on that one for sure. great job!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Let me know how that Skipjack taste...LOL
> Salmonid


Ewww! Shad sticks!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

LittleMiamiJeff x Vietnam


That is awesome I have a great spot for you on the East side of town. A real eatery.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I think theres a turdavore in these woods...lol

nice fish


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So how was the skipjack? 


I eat Japanese mackerel sashimi all the time.


----------



## Pastor John (Jul 22, 2011)

I am new to the area, a transplant from Atlanta GA. I have been to the LMR three times and never caught anything. I used to fish for stripers on Lake Lanier and did very well. I went out to east fork and caught a few hybrids. Are there any fish in the LMR? 

I did see one guy catch a couple on a fly rod. Super nice guy I met on the shore. I however, am batting a big zero on the LMR.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Depends. 

If you go to the hole your buddy Jeff just pulled 2 out of, you probably ain't gonna catch any. 


Looks like the Whitewater is being reverse stocked as well.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't mind me, I'm just bitter. To each their own. 

I can promise you this, if you're fishing in a hole that people are keeping fish out of, your catch rate is going to be severely reduced until the next big rain.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

So my new idea is to get all of these guys who keep hybrids together in one spot. 



Then we'll see how it affects the fishing.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Pastor, welcome to Ohio. Not sure about the hybrid fishing but LMR is very good for smallies, one of the best ways to do it is hit up one of the local canoe liveries and take a trip, stopping to get out and wade in different spots, you'll probably need to downsize your baits a little from you're used to... Also, forget everything you thought you knew about college football-you're in Big 10 country now...lol


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I was in Japan in 99; at a restaurant I learned a whole new meaning for the term fish sticks. On my dish was a salted fish impaled on a stick, I swear it looked like a skipjack. Yes I ate, I couldnt tell you what it tasted like though, it was coated with salt and I was full of sake. 
Ive only been out to the Whitewater a couple times this year; the holes I fished last year took a real beating in the spring.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

LOL I am glad I found this thread. I really really really like the OP's signature at the bottom ... "need new spots for striper in SW Ohio. " 

Keeping fish like that is not going to get you any help from the small Striper community that is out there. 

Enjoy the fight, and let it go so you can do it all over again!


----------



## Pastor John (Jul 22, 2011)

sporto said:


> Pastor, welcome to Ohio. Not sure about the hybrid fishing but LMR is very good for smallies, one of the best ways to do it is hit up one of the local canoe liveries and take a trip, stopping to get out and wade in different spots, you'll probably need to downsize your baits a little from you're used to... Also, forget everything you thought you knew about college football-you're in Big 10 country now...lol


Sporto, thanks for the advice. I have thought about going down the river in a canoe, it looks like fun. Downsizing baits sounds like a good idea. My college football history is worse than you may expect, you see, I graduated from the University Of Tennessee. I think UT just beat the life out of a local Cincinnati school. However, I believe in the "love the one your with" idea. I like Cincinnati very much, I have been to UC games and had fun. I think Ohio is getting better and better. Going to red from orange is happening. 

I grew up in East Tennessee fishing on Norris, Melton Hill and Watts Bar. Then moved to GA and fished Lanier. The fishing here is not quite up to those levels, it seems to me, but as long as I can catch anything I'm happy. Perhaps I should try for smallies on the LMR. 

I'm going back down to Norris next week for a few days for striper fishing. I rented a floating house to stay in. I've never done that before and it sounds like fun. 

One thing I really appreciate about Ohio is how nice the people are especially the fishermen. You guys are great. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> One thing I really appreciate about Ohio is how nice the people are especially the fishermen. You guys are great. Thanks for all your help.


Hey PJ let me be the 7th or 8th to welcome you to SW Ohio, where most fishermen will fall out of their boat or waders to help you and the bad apple or two will remind you of why "there's one in every crowd" applies every where you go.  

I know you are a Striper guy, so just for the legality of it:

Striped Bass Kiser Lake and Seneca Lake 1 26 inches
Hybrid Striped Bass East Fork Lake 4 15 inches 

I thought you ought to know the LEGAL size and possession limits, and what water is limited. 

BTW, there is NO LIMIT on any waters not listed. So let your conscience be your guide, 

This is the Ohio River w/Kentucky (Western Unit) 

Striped, Hybrid Striped, White & Yellow Bass 30 (no more than 4 over 15 inches) None (minimum size)

This is the Ohio River w/W. Virgina (Eastern Unit)

Striped, Hybrid Striped, White & Yellow Bass None (no more than 4 over 15 inches) None (minimum size) 

If anyone w/out an ODNR badge tries to impose a limit on you other than what is listed, I'd report them to the ODNR for a poor impersonation of a good sport, and ODNR Ranger. 

Tight Lines Bro! 
LMJ


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

The fishing sure isn't as easy as it is back where your from lol but you'll learn to adjust if you haven't already. Good luck.

What's that smell?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Pastor....is you name Lonnie?


----------



## Pastor John (Jul 22, 2011)

LMRSmallmouth - No my name is John. I am a Methodist Pastor and I serve a church in Hyde Park.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm serious about eating the Japanese mackerel raw all the time. It is a herring.

From last night, the shiny silver pieces:


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

This is what I was talking about.
Fallen513 your meal looks far more appetizing...I speak Japanese well enough to order the wrong food, but I ate it. I wish someone would have gotten a picture of the look on my face. 
Kore wa oishikunai desu


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

His avatar has his picture in it. Just sayin'


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> No limit soldier.


i guess this was pointed to me?

fyi - i am part of your 99% and would like to see them all released but come on seth, 2 or 3 a year, whats wrong with that?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you can't laugh at a picture of LM Jeff holding a fish in front of a port-a-let, wearing a huge NO LIMIT SOLDIER chain, I got nothin' for ya.


(especially considering the only thing I added was the gold chain. I couldn't make the port-a-let up)


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

its the whole thread not just the picture. i didnt say anything till you posted the face picture of him. the first picture you posted of him on a different thread was just his legs which i didn't mind but to post a picture of his face and name was wrong. through out the whole thread you make it sound like he takes every fish which is not true.

so i guess since i am a soldier now we're not going to fish together?

hopefully you will understand where i am coming from.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

fishing247 said:


> its the whole thread not just the picture. i didnt say anything till you posted the face picture of him. the first picture you posted of him on a different thread was just his legs which i didn't mind but to post a picture of his face and name was wrong.
> 
> so i guess since i am a soldier now we're not going to fish together?
> 
> *hopefully you will understand where i am coming from.*




I sure don't...that picture came from OGF to begin with...but enough about that, because now it's gone. 


It's not like it's on every telephone pole around town. 










Jokes!


----------



## Pastor John (Jul 22, 2011)

The greatest people build others up and make them feel better about themselves. The definition of class is how others feel when they are around you. Lets all have class and treat each other like we would like to be treated.


----------

